# Feedback for stories by Durin



## Durin (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I have written a few WG Story threads. Three in fact that are currently incomplete. They are all incomplete because I usually write when I have more time and I keep posting them like a serial of old.

Anyone have any feedback for:

 Donut Girls

 Hogswatch

 Moon Stories


----------



## Risible (Aug 31, 2007)

I linked your stories for you, Durin.

I've been editing Hogswatch, and I'm very much enjoying the story so far. I enjoy sci-fi and fantasy fiction in RL, and I really enjoy here on Dims as well. While I didn't read all your Moon stories, the chapters I looked at were very imaginative. I'm a big woman - gravity is my enemy. Imagine living in zero or very low gravity! How cool would that be!


----------



## BTB (Sep 1, 2007)

As you know I really do like your stories , especially Donut Girls.

So I only can only repeat myself and hope others do jump on, you definitely deserve more feedback.


----------



## Lardibutts (Sep 8, 2007)

I wish you would get on with writing rather than fretting about feedback. Just be content with your viewing figures - only JP is out there well ahead. 

I keep looking to see whether Donut Girls is moving on, I'm ever hopeful. What I like about this piece is the balance between description, stuffing and plot. And Tina is a brilliant name for an impossibly enormous girl.
Great stuff. I also enjoy the way the two biggies are getting attracted to one another. 
I just wonder whatever happened to little Angela who disappeared without trace after giving Tina a lift to her auntie's shop.

The zero gravity moon stuff is a clever idea. It seems a winner to come back to now and again - you can always add another self contained short story about the residents as and when the muse takes you.


----------



## Durin (Sep 11, 2007)

I guess I never noticed the postviews feature, oops.

I suppose the reason I want Feedback is because I scan a lot of stories and I only read the ones I really like.

Maybe there is something about my writing that irritates you ect. ect.


In my mind the Heroine of the story is Tracy and Angela was just not that central to the story. Your right she needs her own plotline as well.

:eat1:


----------



## Ravens-son (Jun 19, 2010)

Just wondering if you were ever going to go back to Hogswatch or the moon series, or if you have anything new in production.


----------



## Durin (Oct 15, 2010)

I have more fantasies than stories.

I have been working on Obe City it is fully plotted out and I want to stick all the way from beginning to end.

Then I intend to plot out and finish Hogswatch. Donut Girls has heroine's that are less than 18 so has been on the back burner. 

I have a few more interesting ideas. I am putting the world and outline together for a shorter story that I am going to call The Mod Shop. In a future world where the good ole USA has dissolved. All that debt don't you know. Modding via biotechnogy and Nanotechnology has become very popular in the CMS (Confederacy of Midwestern States). Since Las Vegas got Nuked most of the midwest is hot and one of the cures for the radiation just has this nasty little side effect.

My Hero works as a sales rep at The Mod Shop and is surprised that his client wants to gain weight not lose it.


----------



## fat hiker (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear you'll eventually get back to expanding Hogswatch!!


----------

